# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  السبت 16 يناير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحف المريخ الزعيم الصادرة صباح اليوم السبت 16 يناير 2021



كتابة : عارف ساتي

 الصدى ::-


شؤون اللاعبين تخالف تأكيدات الجابري وتتجاهل قضية ثلاثي المريخ 

المريخ يتأهب للانقضاض على الصدارة أمام الأمل..... ولوك إيمال يتوعد سوداكال 

البلجيكي لوك إيمال : سوداكال عاد من جديد لممارسة لعبة الوقت والخداع معي ولم يسلمني كامل مستحقاتي 

حذر من خطورة الخطوة... الكندو : تحركات سرية في الإتحاد لتفويض سوداكال لإدارة نادي المريخ 


الأحمر الوهاج ::-


التازي : سنقيم كل مطلقي السراح بإمتياز ونعيد قيدهم
شداد.. هل يتخلى عن قناعاته برفع عدد المحترفين.... ولقاء نار بين المريخ وفهود الشمال
إيمال : الأزمة لم تبارح مكانها
فيتا كلوب الكونغولي خبرة المواعيد الكبيرة
التش يخاطب العشاق : اسعد الله صباحكم




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يبحث عن الصدارة.. وكادوقلي يسعى لتحقيق الفوز الأول
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





يسعى  المريخ لتحقيق الانتصار الثالث على التوالي، للتربع على الصدارة والوصول  للنقطة (10)، حين يحل ضيفا على الأمل عطبرة، على ستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء، اليوم السبت، ضمن مباريات الجولة الرابعة للدوري السوداني الممتاز.

ومنح  تغلب هلال الساحل على نظيره الخرطوم الوطني، بنتيجة (3-2)، مساء اليوم  الجمعة، على ستاد الخرطوم، المريخ فرصة التمتع بالصدارة لأول مرة، حيث تجمد  رصيدهما عند 9 نقاط.

ويحتل المريخ المركز الرابع في جدول الترتيب  برصيد 7 نقاط، وفاز في آخر مواجهتين على كل من حي العرب بورتسودان والأهلي  مروي، ويسعى للاستمرار في سكة الانتصارات.

فيما يحتل الأمل عطبرة  المركز العاشر برصيد 4 نقاط، وسيكافح مجددا للخروج من دوامة الخسائر التي  دخل فيها، والتي شهدت السقوط مرتين في كأس الكونفيدرالية أمام ساليتاس  البوركيني ذهابا وإيابا.

ولكنه للمرة الثانية يجد الأمل عطبرة نفسه  أمام أحد طرفي القمة السودانية، بعد خسارته للمباراة السابقة أمام الهلال  بثلاثية نظيفة، ضمن مواجهات الجولة الثالثة.

(أهلي شندي × الشرطة القضارف)

وعلى ستاد حليم/شداد، سيكون هدف أهلي شندي والشرطة القضارف، التعويض وتحقيق الفوز الأول.

وخسر أهلي شندي قمة الأسبوع الثالث أمام الخرطوم الوطني، وتراجع للترتيب السادس برصيد 6 نقاط، بعد أن مشاركا في الصدارة.

بينما الشرطة القضارف لم يتحصل سوى على نقطة واحدة، من مبارياته الثلاث الأولى، ويحتل الترتيب 16 "الأخير".

(هلال كادوقلي × مريخ الفاشر)

وعلى ستاد حليم/شداد، يواجه هلال كادوقلي نظيره مريخ الفاشر، ضمن الجولة ذاتها.

ويمتلك هلال كادوقلي نقطتين يحتل بهم المركز الثالث عشر، ومريخ الفاشر برصيد 4 نقاط في المركز الحادي عشر.

وسيكون خيار هلال كادوقلي الوحيد تحقيق الفوز للخروج من الحالة النفسية المتمثلة في عدم تحقيق أي فوز بعد.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يواجه الامل والغيابات تضربه
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ ضمن مباريات  الاسبوع الرابع لبطولة الدوري الممتاز يستضيف المريخ الساعة السابعة من  مساء اليوم بملعب الجوهرة الزرقاء فريق الامل عطبرة في مواجهة تعتبر قمة  الاسبوع فالمريخ له 7 نقاط من تعادل فوزرين فيما للامل ست نقاط من فوزين  وخسارة وحيدة ويدخل المريخ المباراة من اجل تحقيق الفوز للعبور الى النقطة  العاشرة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز .. وكان المريخ قد تعادل في اول مباراة له  امام الهلال الجبال بدون اهداف وفاز على حي العرب بورسودان بثلاثة اهداف  نظيفة وفاز على الاهلي مروي بهدف اللاعب باندا ويسعي في مباراة اليوم الى  تحقيق نتيجة الفوز لاسعاد جماهيره والاستعداد بقوة الى المجموعات الافريقية  والتي يحل في اسبوعها الاول ضيفا على الاهلي المصري.
غيابات بالجملة تضرب المريخ
تضرب الغيابات تشكيلة المريخ في مباراة اليوم حيث يفقد الاحمر الوهاج كل من  بكري المدينة المصاب والموقوف بامر الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم فضلا عن  غياب اللاعب التش المصاب والمتواجد هذه الايام في دوحة العرب بجانب اللاعب  حمزة داؤود الذي خضع الى عملية جراحية في الامارات بجانب اللاعب احمد ادم  بيبو الذي اصيب في مباراة المريخ امام انيمبا وبجانب اللاعب المصاب الصيني  الذي سيعود للملاعب بعد اربعة عشر يوما من تاريخ خضوعه الى التاهيل امس  الاول ويتوقع ان يقوم المدير الفني للمريخ باعداد البدلاء على قدر عالي من  الكفاءة والجاهزية لتأدية مباراة رفيعة المستوى.
معنويات عليى للمريخ
يدخل نجوم المريخ مباراة اليوم بمعنويات عالية بعد صرف الحوافز ومرتبات  الشهر المنصرم فضلا عن تحفيزهم بــــ(100) الف دولار من قبل رئيس النادي  الفخري التازي ويتوقع ان يقدم نجوم المريخ مباراة رفيعة المستوى امام الامل  في مباراة اليوم.
الامل ظهر بمستوى مميز
ظهر الامل عطبرة في بداية الموسم الحالي بمستوى مميز في مبارياته المحلية  حيث فاز في مباراتين وفضلا عن فوزه الافريقي المميز على خصمه الزنزباري  ذهابا وايابا ويملك زخيرة مميزة من اللاعبين صغار لاسن ويقودهم المدرب كفاح  صالح فضلا عن مجلس ادارة يعي المطلوب منه جيدا وقاد الامل الى التمثيل  الخارجي بفضل المجهودات الكبيرة التي قام بها خلال الفترة الماضية فضلا عن  نائب رئيس صاحب قدرات مميزة يحل مشاكل اللاعبين بعيدا عن مجلس الادارة.
الامل حقق الفوز على المريخ
حقق الامل عطبرة الفوز على المريخ بملعبه ووسط جماهيره ابان اشراف المدرب  البرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو عليه بهدف نجمه محمدو وتسبب ذلك في ذهاب بطولة  الدوري الممتاز الى نادي الهلال عاد وفي نفس العام 2011 في الفوز على  المريخ بعطبرة بهدفين لهدف ولعب انذاك الطاهر حماد دورا مهما في تحويل  خسارة الامل بهدف الى فوز بهدفين لهدف.
الامل يكسب المريخ في عطبرة
في مدينة عطبرة من موسم 2020 حقق الامل عطبرة فوزا مهما بهدف على المريخ في  لقاء جميع الفريقين بمدينة عطبرة احرزه اللاعب انور السادات الذي ينشط هذه  الايام بفريق هلال الابيض قادت الفريق الى التمثيل الخارجي بعد ان احتل  المركز الرابع في موسم 2020.
خسارة بثلاثية في دار الرياضة
آخر مباراة جمعت الفريقين لعبت بدار الرياضة وفاز فيها المريخ على الامل  عطبرة بثلاثة اهداف نالها رمضان عجب والتكت وسيف تيري بعد مباراة مثيرة كان  المريخ قد تعرض فيها الى ضغط رهيب من الامل عطبرة ولكن العجب حول كفة  اللاعب في اقل من 25 دقيقة قبل نهاية المواجهة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						“مواجهة” المريخ والأمل عطبرة محطّ الأنظار  													المريخ ـ 							


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
مواجهة المريخ والأمل عطبرة تحمل في طياتها الكثير، إذ يبحث كل طرفٍ عن حسم النقاط لصالحه.
يحتضن استاد”الجوهرة الزرقاء” في السابعة من مساء اليوم ”السبت”، مواجهة  ساخنة تجمع بين المريخ الخرطوم والأمل عطبرة ضمن مباريات المرحلة الرابعة  من بطولة الدوري الممتاز.




ويتواجد”الأحمر” في المركز الثالث برصيد”6â€³ نقاط، وسيحاول الفريق إضافة ثلاث نقاط لرصيده من أجل الاقتراب من المركز الأوّل.
ونجح المريخ في مواصلة انتصارات بعدما هزم أهلي مروي بهدفٍ في المرحلة  الثالثة، غير أنّه سيجد نفسه أمام صعبة غدًا أمام منافسه الأمل الطامح هو  الآخر لتحسين موقفه في البطولة.
ويفقد فريق المدرب الفرنسي ديديه قوميز في قائمته عماد الصيني، بكري المدينة، وأحمد آدم.



على الجانب الآخر، يتطّلع الأمل عطبرة”الجريح” إلى الاستفاقة ولملمة أوراقه مبكرًا وتحسين موقفه في المنافسة.
وتلقى الفريق الشهير بـ”فهود الشمال” هزيمة قاسية في المرحلة السابقة  بلغت ثلاثة أهداف أمام الهلال، ليتوقف في محطة الرقم”4â€³ من النقاط.
وضمن مباريات المرحلة الرابعة، يلاقي الأهلي شندي صاحب الـ”6â€³ نقاط، نظيره الشرطة القضارف الذي يجمع نقطة وحيدة في رصيده.
ويعاني ممثل القضارف في الدوري الممتاز، بعدكا تلقى الفريق خسارتين على التوالي وتعادل في مواجهة وحيدة.
وفي مباراة ثالثة، ينازل هلال كادوقلي نظيره المريخ الفاشر في جولة ذات أهمية للطرفين.
وهلال كادوقلي يملك في جعبته نقطتين، حصدهما من تعادلين أمام المريخ الخرطوم وحي الوادي نيالا.
أمّا الطرف الآخر، المريخ الفاشر”4â€³ نقاط يسعى إلى استعادة توازنه بعد خسارة مذّلة في المرحلة السابقة أمام هلال الساحل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ والامل عطبرة فى لقاء ( التحدى والانتفاضة ) اليوم فى الممتاز



Hisham Abdalsamad 

يحتضن ملعب استاد الهلال بامدرمان عند الساعة الخامسة الا ربع من عصر اليوم لقاء المريخ العاصمى والامل عطبرة ضمن الاسبوع الرابع من الدورى الممتاز .

المنازلة تكتسب اهمية كبيرة للفريقين من واقع ان كل طرف يطمح فى الظفر بالنقاط الكاملة ويتوقع ان تاتى المباراة قوية من الجانبين نسبة لحساسية مقابلات المريخ وفهود الشمال فى السنوات الاخيرة .

وسيشرك كل مدرب افضل لاعبيه منذ البداية لفرض السيطرة على مجريات اللعب داخل المستطيل الاخضر للفوز والتقدم فى روليت المنافسة.

علما بان مباريات الدورى الممتاز تلعب بنظام التجمع بالعاصمة السودانية الخرطوم وبعيدا عن اعين الجماهير بسبب جائحة كورونا وقد وضع الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم عن طريق اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات ضوابط صحية مشددة فى المباريات.

 المريخ يسعى لمواصلة رحلة الانتصارات

يدخل المريخ هذه المباراة وفى رصيده سبع نقاط حصل عليها بالفوز على حى العرب بورتسودان والاهلى مروى والتعادل هلال كادوقلى فى استهلالية الدورى .

ويسعى المريخ من خلال هذه المباراة للفوز من اجل مواصلة الانتصارات وحصد النقاط وحتى يحقق هدفه المنشود سيدفع مدربه الفرنسى قوميز بكل النجوم المميزين بقيادة سيف تيرى – التاج يعقوب وامير كمال.

 غيابات فى المريخ

يفقد المريخ فى هذه المباراة عدد من لاعبيه وهم بكرى المدينة بسبب الايقاف من اتحاد الكرة ويغيب كل من التش – عماد الصينى – حمزة داؤود للاصابة .

وسيبزل الجهاز الفنى اقصى جهوده لتوفير البديل الناجح لسد النقص الموجود بالفرقة الحمراء.

الفهود تخطط للانتفاضة

الامل عطبرة الشهير ( بفهود الشمال) يخطط من خلال هذه المباراة للفوز من اجل الانتفاضة بعد خسارته الجولة الماضية من الهلال امدرمان بثلاثية .

وحتى يصل للهدف المنشود سيخوض مدرب الامل اللقاء بافضل لاعبيه منذ الانطلاقة خاصة وان الفريق يمتلك عدد من العناصر اصحاب المستويات المتطورة .

 تحدى مثير يتوقع للمباراة

بالرغم من ان هذه المباراة تقام بدون جمهور الا ان قاعدة الفريقين تتوقع ان تكون المقابلة قوية من الجانبين نسبة للندية التى ظلت تلازم مباريات الفريقين طوال الدورى الممتاز .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لاعب المريخ التش يبدأ مراحل التأهيل



Hisham Abdalsamad 

بدأ نجم المريخ التش مرحلة التأهيل الطبي على الفور بمستشفى اسبيتار بعد ان اجرى أحمد حامد التش لاعب المنتخب ونجم نادي المريخ عملية جراحية ناجحة بمستشفى اسبيتار وغادر اللاعب الى مقر اقامته بعد اجراء العملية الجراحية الناجحة التي أجريت له بحمد الله وفق برتوكول التعاون بين الاتحاد القطري لكرة القدم مع نظيره السوداني .

وحرص عدد كبير من ابناء السودان بالدوحة على زيارة اللاعب والاطمئنان على (حلوانى) الكرة السودانية وفق للاجراءات الاحترازية المتبعة في العاصمة القطرية الدوحة والتزاما بكافة القوانين والعمل على التباعد للمساهمة في عدم انتشار فايروس كورونا.

وسجل سعادة قنصل جمهورية السودان بقطر السيد محمد إسماعيل أبو شرا الذي استقبله المستشار مجذوب مجذوب محمد رئيس الرابطة وعدد من أعضاء المكتب التنفيذي وأعضاء الرابطة الى جانب على حامد ابوشعيره مدير مكتب بدر للطيران وقد نقل القنصل للاعب تحيات سعادة السفير عبد الرحيم الصديق محمد سفير جمهورية السودان لدى دولة قطر وتمنياته له بعاجل الشفاء

وأشاد القنصل بدور الاتحاد القطري لكرة القدم في علاج اللاعب مشيدا بوقفة وتعاون رابطة المريخ بدولةقطر في المتابعة واعلن وقوف السفارة مع اللاعب حتى اكتمال مراحل علاجه .

وشكر المستشار مجذوب مجذوب محمد الاتحادين القطري والسوداني على الاهتمام باللاعب وعلاجه بكبري المستشفيات المتخصصة في علاج الاصابات كما شكر القنصل على الزيارة والاهتمام وأكد أن اللاعب سيجد الاهتمام الكبير من الرابطة حتى انتهاء مراحل العلاج والتأهيل .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يجري مرانه الرئيسي لمواجهة الفهود



بن قابلية يباشر عمله مع الفريق ويخضع الثلاثي لتدريبات خاصة

الأحمر يجري مرانه الختامي مساء الجمعة


#ووااوواا

أجرى المريخ مرانه الرئيسي لمباراة الأمل عطبرة ضمن مباريات الإسبوع الرابع من بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم "2" عند السادسة من مساء الخميس ، و أستمر المران الذي أشرف عليه المدير الفني للمريخ الفرنسي ديديه قوميز زهاء الساعة والنصف، وقد شهد حضور "26" لاعباً، كما شهد الظهور الأول للمعد البدني الفرنسي الجزائري أحمد بن قابلية الذي باشر عمله مع الفريق، وقد أخضع اللاعبين لتدريبات بدنية متنوعة، كما قام بوضع برنامج تدريبي منفرد للثلاثي عماد الصيني وبكري المدينة وحمزة داؤود، وعقب الإحماء أجرى قوميز تقسيمة بين الأحمر والأخضر شهدت تألق كبير للثنائي التاج يعقوب ونجم الشباب الجزولي حسين وفي ختام المران أخضع مدرب المريخ النجم سيف تيري لتدريبات خاصة بتنفيذ ركلات الجزاء، وينتظر ان يؤدي المريخ مرانه الختامي لمواجهة الفهود بالأكاديمية، وذلك عند الساعة السادسة من مساء الجمعة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلت ليكم سوداكال دا كضاااااااااب وما مضمون 





Sportage15 يناير



تطورات في "قضية إيمآل" والبلجيكي يهدد من جديد

كشف المدرب البلجيكي "لوك إيمآل" عن تطوراتٍ جديدة بشأن مستحقاته المالية والتي كان المريخ قد أعلن في الأيام القليلة الماضية عن سدادها بواسطة رئيس النادي "آدم سوداكال" .

إذ أكَّد المدير الفني الأسبق للمريخ في تصريحات خاصة لـ#سبورتاق أنه لم يتسلم حتى اللحظة سوى "١٠ ألف يورو" تم إرسالها يوم "١٢ يناير" ووصلت إلى حسابه البنكي ظهر يوم "١٣ يناير".

وأضاف البلجيكي: "الإتفاق الأخير الذي تم توقيعه مع -آدم سوداكال- كان يقضي بدفع المبلغ "٣٠ ألف دولار" كاملاً وعلى دفعة واحدة في موعد أقصاه الثلاثاء الماضي، ورئيس المريخ لم يتحرك للدفع إلاَّ في نهاية آخر يوم للمهلة، بعد أن اتصل بي طالباً مد المهلة لأسبوع آخر وهو ما رفضته تماماً وأخطرته أني أمهلته عشرات المرات دون جدوى".

وأضاف: "بعد المحادثة بساعات تسلمتُ خطاباً من نادي المريخ يُفيد بأنهم أرسلوا المبلغ وان إجراءات خاصة بالبنك تفرض عليهم إرساله على ثلاث دفعات متتالية على أن أتسلم "١٠ ألف يورو" أولاً ثم "١٠ ألف يورو" في اليوم التالي ثم "٤,٦٥٨,٢٠ يورو" في اليوم الثالث والأخير وهو اليوم الجمعة".

وأردف قائلاً خلال حديثه لـ #سبورتاق: "تسلمتُ في الثانية عشر من ظهر الأربعاء الدفعة الأولى "١٠ ألف يورو" وانتظرت








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شداد يرفض تسليم دعم الفيفا للاندية إلا بعد إنعقاد عمومية الاتحاد.



#ووااوواا
فى تصرف وجد استهجان كبير فى اوساط اندية الدورى الممتاز رفض الدكتور كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم رفض تسليم مبلغ الدعم المخصص للاندية من الاتحاد الدولى والذى حدده الاتحاد بمبلغ 10 الف دولار لكل نادى وربط تسليم المبلغ بانعقاد الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد الشهر القادم مما يدل على سوء استغلال لسلطات الرئيس وعدم مراعاة معاناة الاندية التى ظل اداريوها يتابعون الاتصال بالاتحاد للسؤال عن تاريخ تحول المبلغ والذى كان مقرراً ان يتم صرف المبالغ قبل بداية الممتاز.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد يتجه لـ”فتح الاضافات



#ووااوواا

يتجه الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، الى فتح باب الاضافات امام الاندية، بشكل استثنائي في الفترة الحالية، بالاشارة الى موجهات الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم “كاف”، الذي اتاح السانحة امام الدول الاعضاء، الى رفع كشوفات انديته الى “40” لاعبا، انسجاما مع رفع “كاف” عدد القيد في “الكشف الافريقي” للاندية التي تشارك في بطولتي الاندية الابطال والكونفيدرالية الى هذا العدد، وكان نادي الهلال، قد خاطب الاتحاد السوداني، في اكثر من مرة بطلب رفع الكشوفات، والذي ترى فيه ادارة النادي، ضرورة للمضي قدما في المشوار القاري، سيما وان تداعيات جائحة “كورونا”، تهدد اللاعبين بالاستبعاد قبل المباريات، وبحسب ما افادت مصادر “ريمونتادا” عالية الثقة، ان الدكتور كمال شداد، ابدى موافقة على فتح باب الاضافات، واشترط الوقوف أولا على قانونية الخطوة بالنظر الى اللوائح، فيما تمسك “شداد” بارائه الرافضة لزيادة عدد المحترفين الاجانب من “3” الى “5” لاعبين.. الجدير بالذكر ان “كاف”، يفتح في يناير الحالي باب الاضافة على اللائحة الافريقيةّ، للاندية التي تنشط في مرحلة مجموعات الابطال.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوالي ينفي ويوضح 



Hisham Abdalsamad

نفي السيد جمال الوالي تكفله بالتجديد للاعب سيف تيري واكد ان لاصحة للاخبار المتداولة بهذا الشأن.

وكان الرئيس الفخري للنادي التازي كان قد تكفل بالتجديد لكل اللاعبين المفكوكين وطلب من المجلس التفاوض مع اللاعبين وتحديد اسعارهم وانه سيرسل كامل المبالغ .

بمجرد ان تكفل التازي بالتجديد للمفكوكين يلاحظ ان هناك نشاط كبير للسماسرة والمنتفعين وبعض الصحفيين الذين نشطو لسنوات لرفع اسعار اللاعبين .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعسكر في القاهرة ويستعد بقوة للممتاز والمجموعات



Hisham Abdalsamad 

أكد مجلس المريخ، أنه مهتم بحال الفريق وتسوية أموره الفنية والإدارية على رأسها القضايا العالقة ضد الفريق في الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم .

ويسعى المجلس على حسب حديث للمكتب الإعلامي إلى إنهاء مباريات الفريق في الدوري الممتاز وفتح ملف مباريات الفريق في مجموعات كأس الأندية الأبطال والتي ربما بدأها بمعسكر خارجي في القاهرة .

وأوضح المريخ أن الفريق يمر بحالة من الاستقرار تستحق وقفة الأقطاب والجماهير والنظر لمصلحة النادي .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كشف الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف"، الخميس، آلية اختيار الفرق التي ستمثل القارة في كأس العالم للأندية "الصين 2021" بنظامها الجديد.




وأعلن الكاف أن أصحاب المراكز الثلاث الأولى في دوري أبطال إفريقيا نسخة 2020-2021 سيمثلون القارة السمراء في مونديال الأندية في الصين الذي سيشهد مشاركة 24 ناديًا.

ومن المقرر أن تقام مباراة فاصلة بين الفريقين اللذين سيودعان المنافسات من الدور نصف النهائي لتحديد الفريق الثالث الذي سيتأهل مع طرفي النهائي إلى مونديال الأندية.

وبحسب النظام الجديد لمونديال الأندية سيشارك 24 فريقًا بواقع 8 فرق أوروبية، 6 فرق من أمريكا الجنوبية، 3 من إفريقيا ومثلها من آسيا والكونكاكاف وفريق وحيد من أوقيانوسيا.

أوروبيًا، ستشارك 8 فرق حيث يتأهل الفائزان بدوري الأبطال والدوري الأوروبي ما بين عامي 2018 إلى 2021، وفي حال فوز فريق مرتين يكون الحق لوصيف آخر نسخة من دوري الأبطال بالمشاركة.

آسيويًا، يتأهل بطلا نسختي 2019 و2020 إلى جانب الفائز من لقاء فاصل بين وصيفي النسختين.

وفيما يتعلق بأمريكا الجنوبية يشارك 6 أندية هم أبطال كوبا ليبرتادوريس وسودا أمريكانا لنسختي 2019 و2020 ولم يحدد طريقة صعود الناديين الآخرين.

أمريكا الشمالية والوسطى يتأهل منها 3 منهم طرفا نهائي 2021 والفريق الثالث لم يعلنه اتحاد "الكونكاكاف" حتى الآن.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يعلن تقديم شكوي ضد رمضان عجب والرشيد في محكمة كأس

Hisham Abdalsamad 
اعلن نادي الهلال السوداني عن عدم نيته انتظار قرار جديد من لجنة شوؤن اللاعبين بخصوص الثلاثي رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس والمحت لجنة التطبيع عن نيتها تقديم شكوي الي محكمة كأس التحكيم الرياضية بعد استلام لقرار لجنة الاستئنافات .

وقالت مصادر موثوقة ان لجنة تطبيع الهلال بقيادة هشام السوباط اوكلت محامي برتغالي الجنسية لعمل ذلك حيث بدا المحامي فعليا في ذلك بترجمه نصوص قرار لجنة الاستئنافات الاخير .

وكانت الاستئنافات قد اصدرت قرارها برئاسة عبد العزيز سيد أحمد، قالت فيه إن لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين التي أصدرت سابقا حكما بالموافقة على رغبة اللاعبين في اللعب للمريخ لا اختصاص لها في نظر أو إصدار ذلك القرار.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سلة المريخ vs المكتبة القبطية أمدرمان


16-1-2021
 5:00م
 مجمع طلعت فريد

  دوري السلة بولاية الخرطوم


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




* لاتسيو يقسو على روما في ديربي العاصمة الإيطالية
* يونيون برلين يزيد أوجاع ليفركوزن في البوندسليجا
* موناكو يحبط انتفاضة مونبلييه في الدوري الفرنسي
* سبورتينج لشبونة يسقط في فخ ريو آفي بالدوري البرتغالي
* التعادل السلبي يحسم قمة الأهلي والهلال لينفرد في الدوري السعودي
* الشارقة بطلًا لشتاء الدوري الإماراتي بعد فوزه على ضيفه اتحاد كلباء
* شباب الأهلي يحسم ديربي دبي.. وعجمان يحقق الفوز الأول
* الساورة يواصل صحوته.. والشلف يصعق أهلي البرج بالدوري الجزائري
* بيراميدز يحبط المقاولون.. وفوز إنبي والطلائع في الدوري المصري
* واين روني يعتزل اللعب ويتفرغ لتدريب دربي كاونتي
* إصابة بوكيتينو مدرب باريس سان جيرمان بفيروس كورونا
* رسمياً .. برشلونة يعلن تأجيل انتخابات الرئاسة بسبب تفشي كورونا
* الجمعية العمومية للكاف تعقد اجتماعًا بالمغرب يوم 21 مارس المقبل
* الكاف يعلن الفترة من 24 إلى 26 سبتمبر المقبل موعد السوبر الإفريقي المقبل
* الكاف ينصب عيسى حياتو رئيسا شرفيا بحضور إنفانتينو
* رئيس الاتحاد السويسري يتوقع عدم إقامة بطولة أوروبا 2020
* رسميًا.. ميلان يضم الفرنسي سواليهو ميتي نجم تورينو الإيطالي
* إبراهيموفيتش يفكر في تجديد عقده مع ميلان في الفترة المقبلة
* ميسي يثير الشكوك قبل نهائي السوبر بسبب معاناته من انزعاج عضلي
* موراتا: تحركاتي تساعد رونالدو.. وسأخبر أبنائي أنني لعبت بجوار ديبالا
* سولسكاير: كنا نبتعد عن ليفربول بملايين الأميال
* مورينيو: لم نناقش مصير بيل لثانية واحدة احتمال تمديد عقده
* كورتوا حارس الريال: يُحتسب ضدنا ركلات جزاء كثيرة
* كلوب: مباراة ليفربول واليونايتد ليست مؤثرة في الصراع على لقب الدوري 
* الشرينغيتو: لاعبو ريال مدريد يشككون في أسلوب زيدان




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 4


* الأمل عطبرة (-- : --) المريخ 15:00  الملاعب HD  الهلال


* أهلي شندي (-- : --) الشرطة القضارف 15:00  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


* هلال كادوقلي (-- : --) مريخ الفاشر 18:15  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  الأسبوع 19


* وولفرهامبتون (-- : --) وست بروميتش 14:30  beIN 2  احمد فؤاد


* ليدز يونايتد (-- : --) برايتون 17:00  beIN 2  محمد بركات


* وست هام يونايتد (-- : --) بيرنلي 17:00  beIN 5  باسم الزير


* فولهام (-- : --) تشيلسي 19:30  beIN 2  علي محمد علي


* ليستر سيتي (-- : --) ساوثهامتون 22:00  beIN 2  سوار الذهب


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* بولونيا (-- : --) هيلاس فيرونا 16:00  beIN 4  ؟؟


* تورينو (-- : --) سبيزيا 19:00  beIN 4  ؟؟


* سامبدوريا (-- : --) أودينيزي 21:45  beIN 4  حسن العيدروس


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوريالألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16


* فيردر بريمن (-- : --) أوجسبورج 08:00  SKY 5  ؟؟


* بوروسيا دورتموند (-- : --) ماينز 08:00  SKY 2  ؟؟


* كولن (-- : --) هيرتا برلين 08:00  SKY 4  ؟؟


* فولفسبورج (-- : --) لايبزيج 08:00  SKY 3  ؟؟


* هوفنهايم (-- : --) أرمينيا بيليفيلد 08:00  SKY 6  ؟؟


* شتوتجارت (-- : --) مونشنغلادباخ 19:30  SKY 1  ؟؟


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* مارسيليا (-- : --) نيم أولمبيك 18:00  beIN 6  ؟؟


* أنجيه (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان 22:00  beIN 6  جود بدة





..................................................  .....

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 4


* هلال الابيض (0 : 2) الهلال
* توتي (1 : 1) أهلي الخرطوم
* هلال الساحل (3 : 2) الخرطوم الوطني

#الترتيب : الخرطوم (9) هلال الساحل (9) الهلال (8) المريخ (7) أهلي الخرطوم (6)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18

* لاتسيو (3 : 0) روما

#الترتيب : ميلان (40) انتر ميلان (37) روما (34) يوفنتوس (33) نابولي (31)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* مونبلييه (2 : 3) موناكو

#الترتيب : ليون (40) سان جيرمان (39) ليل (39) موناكو (36) رين (33)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوريالألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 16


* يونيون برلين (1 : 0) باير ليفركوزن

#الترتيب : بايرن ميونيخ (33) لايبزيج (31) باير ليفركوزن (29) يونيون (28) دورتموند (28)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 13


* ضمك (0 : 0) الوحدة
* الرائد (0 : 1) النصر
* الأهلي (0 : 0) الهلال

#الترتيب : الهلال (26) الشباب (25) الأهلي (23) التعاون (21) الاتحاد (21)

..................................................  .....



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مأمون أبوشيبة
طفح الكيل.. طفح الكيل

انتهت مهلة الفيفا لإعادة صياغة النظام الأساسي لنادي المريخ مع اعتبار الملاحظات الكثيفة للفيفا حوله، وذلك بشكل ودي بين نادي المريخ ولجنة الاتحاد القانونية..
 المهلة كانت حتى الرابع من يناير واليوم 13 يناير ولا نعرف ماذا جرى حتى اليوم حول أزمة ومآساة الإدارة المريخية التي يؤججها ويشعلها (فرعون) الاتحاد من منطلق نوازعه الانتقامية وقلبه الأسود الحقود.. ويساعده في ذلك (هامان) المريخ!!
طالعت تقريراً مختصراً من مولانا حيدر التوم عن الموقف في مآساة الإدارة بالمريخ جاء فيه:
 اتحاد شداد. أصبح يستهين بالمريخ و لا يضع وزنا للنادي ولا عضويته المنتشرة والغفيرة.
 كون سوداكال لجنة لإعداد مشروع النظام الأساسي كما تعلمون ثم عاد وقدم مشروعا من عنده. فأصبح لدى الاتحاد مشروعان!!
ثم عاد و سحب مشروعه بعد أن أجرى تعديلات على المشروع الذي أعدته اللجنة..
 وحينما قاومنا ذلك، ارسل مندوبا من مجلسه وجلسنا إلى اللجنة القانونية لدى الاتحاد.. وأجرينا بعض التعديلات بناءا على ملاحظات الفيفا.
 وهكذا سلمنا اللجنة القانونية مذكرة المشروع مصحوبة بمذكرة تفسيرية.
 فماذا حدث بعدها؟!..
 حل سوداكال اللجنة التي كونها.. رغم التزامه الأول باستمرار اللجنة لتعد اللوائح والقوانين المنظمة لعمل اللجان.. 
 هذه قد لا تكون مشكلة.. لكنه سوداكال.. أجرى تعديلات مرة أخرى على المشروع!!
 وسط تهديدات شداد بأن مشروع اللجنة لن يمر ابدا!!!!!!
لماذا؟!! .. لا أحد يراجع شداد أو يسأله!!
اجتمع به القسم الآخر من المجلس المناهض لسوداكال. فابدوا وجه نظرهم و سعيهم.. لإسقاط سوداكال. وذلك عبر تقديمهم لاستقالات جماعية ليصبح المجلس (غير الشرعي) فاقدا للشرعية.. فماذا كان رد شداد..
 قال لهم بالحرف الواحد.. (لو بقي سوداكال لوحده لن تكون هناك لجنة تطبيع!!!!)..
ونصحهم بأن يتابعوا عملهم.. وان يجلسوا مع سوداكال ..
شداد الذي يقول أن النظام الساري هو نظام 2019 يعود ويقول إن تقديمظ¥ظ % من أعضاء المجلس لاستقالتهم لا يسقط المجلس.. مع ان مشروع 2019 ينص على سقوطه!!!! أي إنه لا يكترث لما جاء في نظام 2019م!!!! فشداد لايهمه ماذا يقول النظام الأساسي الذي يتمسك به!! فكل همه الأضرار بالمريخ والكيد له.
 والغريب أن القسم الآخر المناهض لسوداكال صدقوا كلام شداد بأن استقالاتهم لن تسقط سوداكال.. رغم أن نصوص النظام الأساسي بين أيديهم!!!!
هذه حالة متأخرة من الرغبة في تعطيل وتدمير المريخ. وما كنت أتوقع أن يستكين ويرضخ المريخاب لهذا المخطط.
 المريخ أمامه تحديات مهولة.. و ثابت أن هذا المجلس غير الشرعي عاجز عن التكليف.
 هبوا لنجدة مريخكم فما يحدث استهداف صريح وخطير للكيان.. ألا هل بلغت.. اللهم فاشهد.. انتهى تقرير مولانا حيدر..
حسب تقرير مولانا حيدر التوم نفهم إن الطاغية يتحدى الكيان المريخي كله بل يهزأ به وهو يعلن المشي فوق القوانين.. رجالة كدة.. ليحقق مآربه في ضرب وتدمير المريخ..
 لقد طفح الكيل يا أمة المريخ بتحدي الطاغية لكم وازدرائه والسخرية منكم.. أما عامر  فقد وضح أنه رجل ضعيف جداً وانبطاحي لا يقوى على مواجهة الطاغية الذي يتجاوز كل الأعراف والقوانين رجالة كدة..
لا خير في عامر ولا خير فيكم يا أهل الكيان المريخي إن لم تتحركوا بقوة وتطرقوا كل الأبواب القانونية المتاحة لوضع الطاغية المنفلت عند حده.. فقد طفح الكيل.. طفح الكيل.. طفح الكيل..

زمن إضافي

أصدر زعيم أمة المريخ الحاج محمد الياس محجوب بياناً قوياً بعد مهزلة ومسخرة لجنة تعاونية المستهدفة دوماً للمريخ.. وبعد أن طفح كيل اتحاد الطاغية في كل شئون المريخ..
 وبيان ودالياس لا يعني استخدام العنف ولكن يعني أن تهب كل القواعد المريخية والملايين من أنصاره داخل وخارج البلاد ليعلنوا الثورة الحمراء السلمية في مواجهة اتحاد الطاغية ولجانه المنحطة ووقفهم عند حدهم بعد أن شبعوا تخريباً وتدميراً للكيان المريخي.. وبعد أن أصبحوا يمشون فوق القوانين ويزدرونها لتحقيق مآربهم وهدفهم الكبير في تدمير المريخ ومسحه من خارطة الكرة السودانية وهو الهدف الذي خططت له أمانة الفساد والخراب بحزب الكيزان البائد..
 ثورة ديسمبر السلمية اسقطت أعتى وأفسد نظام طاغية حكم السودان.. 
 هل يعجز الملايين عن مواجهة واسقاط شرذمة من الحاقدين والمتربصين الذين تخطوا كل الحدود في الدناءة والخساسة والقهر والظلم؟!
 ولا نامت أعين الجبناء..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*• اوف سايد



حسن محجوب

•  ركلات الجزاء 

• استفرنى  لاعبو المريخ وهم يخفقون فى تسديد ركلات الجزاء ..فى مباراتهم الاخيرة مع اهلى مروى والطريقة الفوضوية التي خطف بها طبنجة الكرة لتسديد الركلة مما يعني أن مدرب المريخ قوميز غير مهتم بهذه الجزئيات الفنية لا تدريب ولا تحديد لاعبين بعينهم لسديد الركلات وتزتيبهم.. فاضاعة ركلة واحدة يمكن أن تضيع معها النقاط.. وربنا ستر أمام اهلي مروي. 
• كل الفرق العالمية لا تفرط في ركلات الجزاء ويتم التحسب لها عبر التمارين وتحديد لاعبين بالترتيب للتنفيذ مثلا فريق ريال مدريد هناك المدافع راموس هو الوحيد المسموح له بتسديد ركلة الجزاء  بعد رحيل كريستيانو رولاندو.. واللاعب الالمانى كروس مكلف بتنفيذ الركلة الركنية 
• يتطلب تسديد الكرة من علامة الجزاء برودة الأعصاب والثقة والذكاء والمهارة لذلك هناك قائمة مختصرة في كل فريق للقيام بهذه المهمة اتمنى ان يقوم مدرب المريخ من اليوم باسناد تنفيذ ضربات الجزاء الى لاعبين بعينهم وبالترتيب بعد تمارين مكثفة
• وتنقسم الركلات  إلي نوعين أولهما ركلة الجزاء الإدارية التي يحتسبها الحكم نتيجة ارتكاب خطأ داخل منطقة الجزاء اما النوع الثاني فهو الركلات الترجيحية أو كما يطلقون عليها ركلات الأعصاب. 
• وقد حسمت ركلات الترجيح عدد كبير جدا من البطولات أو التأهل لمرحلة أعلى على مدى التاريخ.. 
• وتعود فكرة الركلات الترجيحية لعام 1970 حيث اخترعها الحكم الألماني كارل وولد ، و قبل اختراعها كان يتم اللجوء لعدة طرق لحسم الفريق الفائز بالبطولة، اما باللجوء الى القرعة عن طريق رمي قطعة نقود معدنية واختيار الفريق الفائز ، أو اعادة المباراة مرة أخرى، وكانت الفرق تشعر بالظلم بسبب الاعتماد على الحظ و قطعة معدن في اختيار الفريق الفائز بالمباراة في حالة التعادل وفض الاشتباك.. .
• و قد حسمت الركلات  الترجيحية الكثير من البطولات الكبرى على رأسها  كأس العالم لكرة القدم.. ولا ننسى في بطولة  1994 بين البرازيل وايطاليا بنتيجة ثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين في البطولة التي اقيمت في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، وفي نهائي كأس العالم 2006 عندما فازت ايطاليا على فرنسا بخمسة أهداف مقابل ثلاثة أهداف بركلات الترجيح في ألمانيا .
• كبار لاعبى العالم اهدروا ركلات جزاء فقبل سيف تيرى هناك مصطفى النقر و العجب صاحب الاسم وهيثم مصطفى افضل ثنائى مرا على السودان  منذ أواسط التسعينات..
* اما على مستوي العالم فان  ليونيل ميسي نجم برشلونة، وكريستيانو رونالدو أيقونة يوفنتوس يتصدران سباق الأفضل حول العالم، فإنهما يتقاسمان ارقام سلبية فى اضاعة ضربات الجزاء
• أهدر ميسي 27 ركلة جزاء من أصل 126 سددها. ، بنسبة إهدار بلغت 21.4%، بينما أهدر رونالدو نفس العدد من ركلات الجزاء ولكن من 162 ركلة بنسبة إهدار 16.7%. 
• من أشهر الركلات التي أهدرها ميسي كانت ركلة ترجيح في لقاء الأرجنتين وتشيلي في نهائي كوبا أمريكا 2016،
•  بينما كانت أشهر ركلة مهدرة لرونالدو في ركلات الترجيح، في نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا 2008 بين تشيلسي ومانشستر يونايتد، في لقاء انتهى بفوز المان يو بركلات الترجيح.
• في المركز الثالث بعد رونالدو وميسي، يأتي فرانشيسكو توتي لاعب روما السابق بـ19 ركلة من أصل 99 تصدى لها بنسبة إهدار 19.2%.
• وفي المركز الرابع زلاتان إبراهيموفيتش نجم ميلان بـ16 ركلة ونسبة إهدار 17.4%، من أصل 92 ركلة سددها.
• المركز الخامس أنطونيو دي نتالي لاعب أودينيزي ونابولي السابق أهدر 15 ضربة ترجيحية من 58 ركلة. 
• اما افضل من يسدد ركلات الجزاء بالترتيب فهم  كريستيانو رونالدو ...ليونيل ميسي ...توتي..ماريو بالوتيلي...زلاتان ابراهيموفيتش...تيري هنري...إيدين هازارد...

• ان سايد

• ابان عملى بالسعودية كنت استمتع باللاعب البرازيلى ريفيلينو الذى كان يبدع فى تسديد ركلات الجزاء والركلات الثابته وحتى الركلات الركنية مما حدا بفريق الهلال الى ابتعاث الثنيان الى البرازيل لمدة ستة اشهر لتمارين تسديد الركلات الثابته
• الخبير الدولى والمدرب المرحوم هاشم ضيف الله كان يمكث الساعات الطوال فى تدريب نجم السودان الراحل صديق منزول علي تسديد ركلات الجزاء بالاتقان المبتغى فى ميدان جامع الخليفة حتى اصبح خبيرا فى  تنفيذ ركلات الجزاء 
• ولعل اغلى ركلة جزاء في تاريخ المريخ  تلك التى سددها  مدافع المريخ كمال عبدالغنى فى مبارة الذهاب مع بندل يونايتيد النيجيرى في القلعة الحمراء والتى كفلت للمريخ الظفر بكاس الكوؤس الافريقية (مانديلا) بعد انتهاء مباراة النهائي التاريخية في بنين بالتعادل. 
• لم يترك العلم مجالاً إلّا وتدخل فيه، حتى كرة القدم لحقها التطورالتقني  واخر ذلك تقنية الفار.. وكاميرات المرمى.. 
* وبالنسبة لركلات الجزاء أصبحت طريقة تنفيذها علما يدرس.. وأفضل طريقة لتنفيذ الركلة  اسلوب التمويه والذي يتطلب بعض المهارة بالتمويه والتنفيذ السريع فالتمويه يجعل الحارس يميل صوب الجهة التي سيرتمي عليها  ليسدد المنفذ تجاه الجهة الأخرى.. ولكن يتطلب هذا الأسلوب ذكاء وسرعة حتى لا يلغي الحكم الركلة..
* صح النوم يا قوميز!!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى إسماعيل حسن




ما قل ودل

- منح مجلس الاتحاد العام صلاحيات لجنة فض المنازعات، للجنة أوضاع اللاعبين ومن المفترض أن تجتمع اليوم لحسم قضية ثلاثي المريخ عجب وحمو وبخيت وكل ما نخشاه بعد أن انتهى مسلسل تأجيلات لجنة الاستئنافات، أن تعيد لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين نفس المسلسل بسيناريو آخر شبكة الزعيم

- من القاهرة بعث أديب المريخ سيف الدين حسن بابكر بالرسالة التالية: لله درك يا ريس… ودقت ساعة العمل لاجتثاث الباطل وإحقاق الحق. قلبي معكم وجسدي ما زال بيد النطاسيين هنا بالقاهرة.. النصر لكم بإذن الله والعزة للمريخ؛ وإذا عزمتم فتوكلوا على الله مستصحبين إرادة لا تلين، وعزم لا يُقهر، لإحقاق الحق، واقتلاع الباطل.. سيف الدين حسن بابكر/ القاهرة 12/1/2021

- أمنياتنا لك بالشفاء حبيبنا سيف الدين شفاء لا يغادر سقماً يا رب شبكة الزعيم ضربة الجزاء التي ارتكبت مع لاعب المريخ الفنان عزام، في مباراة أهلي مروي الأخيرة، وتغاضى عنها الحكم الدولي الفاضل أبو شنب، كانت أوضح بكثير من الضربتين اللتين احتسبهما للمريخ قبلها بل وأن الضربة التي لم يحتسبها كان قريباً منها جداً، وأمام عينيه.. شبكة الزعيم

- فهل يا ترى استحى من أن يحتسب للمريخ ثلاث ضربات في مباراة واحدة؟؟ أم إنه كان يعلم أن المريخ بعد أن أضاع الضربتين السابقتين، لا يمكن أن يُضيّع الثالثة، علماً بأن النتيجة كانت وقتها واحد صفر للمريخ، وكان مهدداً في أي لحظة بتعادل الأهلي؟؟!!

- يا عزيزي أبو شنبالحكم الدولي الذي يدير مباريات في كبرى المنافسات القارية مثلك، لا يمكن أن نقبل منه التردد في احتساب ضربات جزاء لأي فريق، حتى لو بلغت عشر ضربات، طالما أنها جميعاً مستحقة لولا معرفتنا بأخلاقك، لصنفناك مع من صنفناهم من الحكام يا عزيزي الفاضل يعجبنا في رئيس لجنة المنتخبات بالاتحاد العام الدكتور حسن برقو، إنو ما شغال بالفارغة.. وشغال شغلو في صمت تجاه المنتخبات الوطنية.. شبكة الزعيم

- أمس الأول التقى بالجهازين الفني والإداري للمنتخب الأول، وقرر تجميع اللاعبين يوم 26 يناير الحالي واستدعاء النجمين سيد يس من ناديه المجري ومحمد المصطفى من ناديه الكونغولي وبعض النجوم السودانيين الآخرين الناشطين في الدوريات الخارجية.. وكذلك نجمي المريخ عجب وحمو..

- لك التحية دكتور برقو وأنت تخلص في أداء مهامك وفق برنامج مؤسس واضح.. والحق يقال لو أن جميع لجان الاتحاد تعمل بنفس الإخلاص والجدية التي تعمل بها لجنتك، لنهضت كرة القدم في السودان.

- وكفى .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء



علم الدين هاشم
مكاسب مواجهة الملوك !
كتبنا من قبل ان اي مباراة يؤديها المريخ في الدوري الممتاز تحقق له العديد من المكاسب الفنية والبدنية وكذلك المعنوية طالما ان تلك المباريات تسبق معاركه المرتقبة ضد كبار اندية القارة السمراء التي تبدأ في فبراير القادم ضمن مجموعته التي سيدشنها بمواجهة الاهلي المصري !
 ليس أمام المدرب الفرنسي قوميز فرصة للوقوف علي جاهزية لاعبيه ومدي درجات التفاهم والانسجام بين عناصر تشكيلته سوي خوض مباريات الدوري الممتاز ،، واعتقد ان مباراته ضد اهلي مروي التي حسمها المريخ بهدف البوركيني بانغا أول أمس هي واحدة من بين المواجهات التي خرج منها الجهاز الفني بمجموعة من المكاسب كما صرح بذلك الفرنسي قوميز عقب المباراة وهو يشيد بروح اللاعبين وعزيمتهم القوية حتي تحقق الفوز بالنتيجة وكسب النقاط التي دفعت المريخ للتقدم نحو مركز الصدارة ،،
 صحيح ان اداء الفريق لم يعجب الغالببة العظمي ممن تابعوا المواجهة علي شاشة قناة الملاعب ولكن يبقي الفوز بالنتيجة وحصد النقاط من الاهداف التي يسعي لها كل فريق في الدوري ،، فضلا عن ذلك فقد كشف المباراة عن قدرات عدد من الوجوه الجديدة في التشكيلة مثل عزام عادل الذي يستحق المشاركة في المباريات القادمة منذ البداية وإن اي دقيقة يقضيها علي دكة البدلاء فيها ظلم كبير له وللفريق ايضا فقد كان عند حسن ظن الجماهير به وهو يتألق في اداء وظيفته دون خوف أو رهبة كذلك زميله كردمان الذي شاركه نجومية المباراة واصبح في الطريق نحو حجز مركزه كلاعب أساسي في التشكيلة الحمراء ،، ولاننسي ايضا ان المحافظة علي نظافة شباك المريخ أمام الهجمات القليلة لملوك الشامل كانت بفضل ثبات مستوي خط الظهر بقيادة الكابتن أمير كمال وصلاح نمر وعبد الرحمن كرنقو والشبل طبنجة الذي يجب ان لايحمله الجمهور والاعلام خطأ اهدار ضربة الجزاء طالما لازال في بداية الطريق مع الكبار في الدوري الممتاز ،، ايضا كان الحارس منجد النيل كعادته دائما متألقا في الزود عن مرماه .
 عموما يجب النظر لمباريات المريخ في الدوري الممتاز عبر اكثر من زاوية بعيدا عن التركيز فقط علي الاداء والنتيجة فهي افضل اعداد حاليا للفريق قبل موعد انطلاق دوري المجموعات بدوري الابطال .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب  على الورق 



جعفـــر سليمــــان

خلل في المؤسسة الأولى! 

لا أعتقد أن الخلل الموجود الآن بالمؤسسة الأولى التي يتعين عليها تنظيم نشاط كرة القدم بالسودان، عائد لخلل في النظام الأساسي الحاكم، لكون هذا النظام تم إعتماده بواسطة الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم، بعد تنقيحه ليتوافق مع النظام الأساسي القياسي للفيفا. 
يبقى الخلل إجرائيا، في ترجمة نصوصه حرفيا، بما يحقق العدالة للجميع، ويمكن مجلس الإدارة من تحريك العمل بالإتحاد وفقا لتلك النصوص الواضحة، وعبر اللجان التي تمت تسميتها بالنظام الأساسي، وبمهام لا تحتاج إلى إجتهاد في تحويلها إلى إجراءات. 
والكل موقن تماما أن سبب هذا الخلل يعود بالدرجة الأولى للطريقة التي يمارسها شداد في إدارة المنظومة ككل، فهو وكما عرفه الناس ومنذ سنوات بعيدة، يلغي كل النظم، ويلجأ إلى وضع تشريعات خاصة وفقا لرؤيته والتي في العادة تكون رؤية قاصرة وشاذة ولا مكان لها بالنظام الأساسي. 
ويلجأ شداد إلى اللوائح التي تنظم المنافسات، خاصة المنافسة الأولى ، الدوري الممتاز إلى تنزيل أفكاره غير الناضجة، والتي يغلب عليها الفشل دائما، عبر تلك اللوائح ضارباً عرض الحائط بموجهات النظام الأساسي والمنطق في وضع اللوائح. 
من هنا يظهر الخلل، ويحدث التضارب، على نحو ما حدث بقضية ثلاثي المريخ، العجب، ومحمد الرشيد، وبخيت خميس، حيث كشفت هذه القضية المزيد من المشاكل الإجرائية التي تفسر نصوص النظام الأساسي.! 
لجنة الإستئنافات التي مارست نوعاً من السادية قبل أن تنطق بحكمها في القضية، تسللت عبر فراغ الإجراءات ووصلت إلى، غياب اللجنة التي يفترض أن تكون موجودة بنص النظام الأساسي وقضت بعدم إختصاص  لجنة شؤون اللاعبين في الحكم في قضية الثلاثي.! 
لم تنظر اللجنة في أي جوانب فنية تتعلق بالقضية، وعلقت كل قرارتها في شماعة غياب اللجنة المتخصصة في فض النزاعات، ربما يكون ذلك لجولة إخرى من المماطلة والتسويف، حالما تم الإنتباه إلى عدم التخصص ، والتحرك من قبل مجلس إدارة الإتحاد لتفويض لجنة شؤون اللاعبين للبت في هذا القضية. 
إزدراء شداد، لنصوص النظام الأساسي، لا ندري هل هو عن (جهل) بنصوص النظام، والقوانين الحاكمة،  على غرار فتواه في شكوى المريخ التي وصفها (بالونسة) ليأتيه القرار الصاعق من كاس، الذي قضى بمنح المريخ لقب نسخة العام 2018،! 
أم أن تجاهله لنصوص واضحة يأتي عن معرفة، وعمداً يسقط بعض المواد التي لا تأتي وهواه في إدارة الإتحاد، أو ربما أن تلك اللجان مثل لجنة الأخلاقيات، ولجنة فض النزعات، بإمكانها هزيمته في أكثر من معترك قانوني، وربما تسمه شخصياً! 
من المؤسف حقا أنه وبعد كل تلك السنوات من عمر كرة القدم السودانية المديد، ولا زالت المغالطات القانونية هي سيدة الموقف، وهذا يعود بالدرجة الأولى لطريقة شداد التي لقنها لكل من عمل معه، مما أشاع أجواء من الفشل والتردي المريع. 
وما لم يبتعد شداد، وتتغير العقلية الإدارية المسيطرة على طريقة عمل مجلس إدارة الإتحاد، فإننا نؤكد تماما أنه لن يكون هناك جديد، بل سيكون الوضع على ما هو عليه، بلا جدوى. 
في نقاط
أعجبني بيان كبير البيت المريخي الرمز الخالد أبداً محمد الياس محجوب، والذي من خلاله عادت للمريخ هيبته التي أفقدها له من قادتهم الصدف إلى مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ كسوداكال وخلافه من جوقته الفاشلة. 
هكذا هم رؤساء المريخ عبر التأريخ، وهذه هي لهجتهم لمحاربة الظلم، ولرد كل ظالم يريد أن يعبث بالمريخ.! 
وضع ودالياس الكرة بملعب جمهور المريخ، وكلمة الكبير يجب أن تطاع بكل تأكيد، وهذا هو أدب المريخ عبر التأريخ. 
ونحن نؤيد ما نادى به عشاق المريخ بالإعتصام لأجل فرض كلمة المريخ بالقانون على الجميع. 
وكفى مهازلا!
نتوقع اليوم أن يصدر قرار لجنة شؤون اللاعبين بخصوص الثلاثي، والمنتظر هو تكرار القرار السابق، مع فتح الباب أمام المتضرر للوصول إلى لجنة الإستئنافات. 
وما لم يسمع المريخ صوته القوي، فإن القضية ستموت من جديد بين يدي أعضاء لجنة الإستئنافات التي فقدنا فيها الثقة تماما.! 
للتأكيد على العشوائية التي تضرب إتحاد كرة القدم، قال حسن برقو المسؤول الأول عن المنتخب الوطني أن العجب ومحمد الرشيد سيكونا ضمن قائمة المنتخب في أول تجمع قادم!! 
العجب ومحمد الرشيد إبتعدا لفترة طويلة، ولم يخوضها فترة إعداد مكتملة لغيابها عن اجواء اللعب التنافسي، فكيف يتم الإستعانة بهما بالمنتخب الوطني!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						قرار حاسم من”كاف” بشأن الحد الأدنى لعدد اللاعبين بشأن المباريات



 








الخرطوم: باج نيوز
اللجنة التنفيذية قرّرت منح العفو لجميع حالات الانسحاب هذه اعتبارًا من مارس 2020 حتى الآن”.
قرّر الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم”كاف” تعديل الحدّ الأدنى لعدد  اللاعبين المسموح به لبدء المباراة بسبب فيروس كوفيد ـ19â€³ للسماح للفرق  باللعب مع أقل من”15â€³ لاعبًا في الفترة المقبلة.



جاء  ذلك خلال اجتماع لجنة”كاف” التنفيذية، الجمعة، في ياوندي بالكاميرون في  حضور رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم”فيفا” جياني إنفانتينو.
وقال الكاف في تعميمٍ صحفي،” مع تأثير COVID-19 على العديد من عمليات  الانسحاب من قبل الفرق في مختلف المسابقات ، قررت اللجنة التنفيذية منح  العفو لجميع حالات الانسحاب هذه اعتبارًا من مارس 2020 حتى الآن”.
وأضاف”تعديل الحدّ الأدنى لعدد اللاعبين المسموح به لبدء المباراة بسبب      COVID-19 للسماح للفرق باللعب مع أقل من 15 لاعبًا خلال هذه الفترة.  إذا كان لدى الفريق 11 لاعبًا للعب مباراة ، تقام المباراة. في حالة عدم  وجود حارس مرمى ، يمكن للاعب آخر أن يحل محل حارس المرمى بشرط أن يكون  إجمالي عدد اللاعبين في الملعب 11 لاعباً.



وصادقت  اللجنة التنفيذية على قرار لجنة”كاف” للطوارئ ونصّ على”لجنة CAF للحوكمة  ستقدم القائمة إلى لجنة مراجعة FIFA التي ستقوم بفحص أهلية الترشيحات  المستلمة لمنصب رئيس CAF ، بالنظر إلى أن رئيس CAF هو بحكم منصبه نائب رئيس  FIFA …
وتمّ خلال الاجتماع اختيار المغرب لاستضافة كأس الأمم الإفريقية  للسيدات 2022، وتمّ إعادة فتح عملية تقديم العطاءات الخاصة بحقوق استضافة  كأس الأمم الأفريقية تحت 17 سنة 2023 وكأس الأمم الأفريقية تحت 20 سنة 2023  وكأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة القدم الشاطئية 2022.
وعدّلت اللجنة في الاجتماع تعديل لوائح كأس الأمم الإفريقية تحت 20 سنة للسماح بتبديل إضافي خلال الوقت الإضافي



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مطالبات بمنح المستشار المجذوب العضوية الدائمة بمجلس المريخ
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ طالبت جماهير  المريخ بمنح المستشار المجذوب رئيس رابطة المريخ بقطر بمنحه العضوية  الدائمة لمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بعد المجهودات الكبيرة التي ظل يقوم بها  ويقدمها للمريخ وخاصة انه قام بعلاج اللاعبين الغربال وضياء الدين محجوب  وقام بمجهودات كبيرة بعلاج اللاعب احمد حامد التش فضلا عن اهداء زي جديد  لنادي المريخ وكشفت متابعات الصحيفة الدقيقة ان جماهير المريخ طالبت بتعيين  المستشار عضوا دائما في كافة مجالس المريخ وفاءا لما ظل يقدمه للاحمر  الوهاج خلال الفترة الماضية ويعد المجذوب من الومريخاب الخلص الاوفياء  الذين خدموا المريخ في صمت بدون من او اذي ويعد من انبل ابناء الوسط  الرياضي واكثرهم اخلاصا للمريخ وكان له دورا كبيرا في تقريب وجهات النظر في  اعادة اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن للملاعب بعد الاصابة التي تعرض لها مع  الهلال وينتقل الى المريخ ويكمل مراحل علاجه وكذلك وصل لاتفاق مع اللاعب  باعادته لكشوفات الفريق الا ان مجلس المريخ تجاهل اعادة قيد اللاعب حتى  اكمل فترته وانتقل الى نادي الاهلي بوعريريج

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* قناة المريخ مهددة بسبب تاخر المرتبات
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ كشفت متابعات  الجوكر الدقيقة ان قناة المريخ مهددة بالايقاف بسبب بلاغات وجهت لها من  العاملين بهيئة القناة وذلك بعد تاخر المرتبات من مالكها الجديد والذي فشل  في الايفاء بمرتبات العاملين ودخلت ادارة القناة في خلافات مع مجلس المريخ  بسبب السياسة وكان مجلس المريخ قد رفض اعطاء الحقوق للقناة بنقل مباراة  المريخ الاخيرة امام انيمبا النيجيري اعطاها لقناة الخرطوم والتي دفعت  لمجلس المريخ مبلغ مالي قدره مليار ونصف بجانب مناصفة قيمة الاعلانات  وعائداته

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يعمق أزمات الأبيض في الدوري السوداني


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت





فاز  الهلال على ضيفه هلال الأبيض (2/0)، مساء الجمعة، على ملعب الجوهرة  الرزقاء في أم درمان، ضمن الأسبوع الرابع للدوري السوداني الممتاز.

وأحرز هدفي الهلال كل من، محمد عبد الرحمن والبديل سليم برشاوي، في الدقيقتين 24 و81.

ورفع الهلال بذلك رصيده إلى 8 نقاط، بينما تجمد الأبيض عند نقطة واحدة.

وبرز  عيد مقدم في مركز الجناح، كأفضل لاعبي الهلال جهدا وحركة، ونجح في كسر  جمود المباراة، بعكس الكرة التي أحرز منها محمد عبد الرحمن هدفا بصورة  رائعة، حين تقدم أمام المدافع وخطف الكرة بعقب قدمه، وهو في وضع طائر،  بالدقيقة 24.

وبعد الاستراحة، كاد مصعب جلنجنات أن يدرك التعادل  لهلال الأبيض، حين سيطر على كرة وتقدم بها بسرعة، وتخلص من قلب الدفاع  الإيفواري، محمد واتارا، وواجه الحارس الدولي الأوغندي جمال سالم، الذي برع  في الإمساك بالكرة القوية، التي سددها مصعب بيسراه، في الدقيقة 49.

وأجرى  المدير الفني للهلال، زوران مانولوفيتش، تبديلين بخروج عيد مقدم، وأباذر  عبد المنعم، ودخول صانع الألعاب سليم برشاوي، ولاعب الشباب ميسرة ياسين.

كما  خرج كل من، محمد عبد الرحمن ونزار حامد، ودخل الكونجولي فيني كومبي وصانع  الألعاب بشة الصغير، قبل أن تكتمل التبديلات بخروج والي الدين خضر بوجبا،  ودخول الزيمبابوي جيسي لاست.

وظهر الهلال هجوميا بشكل أقوى، ليتمكن  سليم برشاوي بمجهود فردي، من التقدم نحو المرمى ليسدد تحت الضغط، كرة غالطت  الحارس يونس الطيب وولجت المرمى، في الدقيقة 81.

وحافظ الهلال على تقدمه (2-0) حتى النهاية، أمام محاولات يائسة من جانب الأبيض.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ريمونتادا تاريخية.. هلال الساحل يقهر الوطني ويتصدر الممتاز


 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ حقق الهلال  الساحل فوزا تاريخيا عبر ريمونتادا بعد ان حول تاخره بهدف لفوز بثلاثة  اهداف لهدفين على الخرطوم الوطني في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين مساء  امس على ملعب الخرطوم ليرتفع بنقاطه الى 9 نقاط متصدرا بطولة الدوري  الممتاز بفارق الاهداف عن الخرطوم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* التش يخاطب العشاق:اسعد الله صباحكم
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اطلق لاعب  المنتخب السوداني المتواجد هذه الايام بدوحة العرب ونجم المريخ احمد حامد  التش تدوينة من مقر اقامته طلب فيها السماح من اصدقاءه وعشاق الرياضة وقال  فيها ..أسعد الله قلوبا صادقة  :إن وصلنا شكرت؛وإن قصرنا عذرت؛وإن غبنا  تذكرت ؛وإن زللنا صفحت؛اللهم أدم المحبة بيننا وبينهم‏ جمعتكم طيبة â‌¤ï¸ڈ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ × الأمل .. صراع الصدارة وإيقاف توالي الخسارة

  سيكون ملعب "الجوهرة الزرقاء" في السابعة من مساء اليوم مسرحاً لمواجهة  ساخنة في ختام الجولة الرابعة للدوري الممتاز بين "المريخ" و"الأمل عطبرة"  في موقعة يسعى أبناء الفرنسي "ديديه غوميز" خلالها لإعتلاء صدارة النسخة  الحالية والإستفادة من خسارة المتصدِّر "الخرطوم الوطني" أمام "هلال ساحل"  أمس والتي أوقفت الفريق في تسع نقاط بالاشتراك مع "البحَّارة".

 "المريخ" يدخل لقاء اليوم وهو يملك سبع نقاط من فوزين وتعادل، ويتطلع  للإنتصار الثالث توالياً في المسابقة المحلية رغم معاناته من غياب مجموعة  من عناصره الأساسية بقيادة "التش"، "حمزة داؤد"، "الصيني"، "أحمد آدم"  و"بكري المدينة" إلى جانب "سيف الدمازين"، ويراهن الأنصار على المتألق "سيف  تيري" إلى جانب "عزام" ونجم الشباب "الجزولي" اللذان خطفا الأضواء الجولة  الماضية.

 بالمقابل؛ يدخل "الأمل" اللقاء وهو يتطلع للتعويض بعد خسارته في الجولة  الماضية أمام "الهلال" بثلاثية نظيفة وقبلها وداعه للبطولة الكونفدرالية  بعد الخسارة ذهاباً وإياباً أمام "ساليتاس".

 ويأمل "الفهود" العودة لسكة الانتصارات للاقتراب من أندية مقدمة الترتيب  والوصول للنقطة السابعة، ويراهن "كفاح صالح" على خبرة "أكرم الهادي" و"أحمد  الصادق" وكابتن "بشير" وينتظر أن يستعيد خدمات بعض عناصره التي غابت أمام  "الهلال" بقيادة "جمعة قلق" و"إبراهيم جعفر".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توتي والأهلي حبايب و"البحَّارة" تتشارك مع "الوطني" الصدارة

  شهد ملعب "الخرطوم العتيق" عصر ومساء اليوم الجمعة مباراتان لحساب الجولة الرابعة من الدوري الممتاز في نسخته الـ"26".

 في الجولة الأولى: انتهت المواجهة العاصمية بين "توتي" و"الأهلي الخرطوم" بالتعادل الإيجابي بهدفٍ لكل فريق.

 سجل لـ"الفرسان" لاعبه "كولا"، وعدَّل "عماري" النتيجة لصالح "توتي" من ركلة جزاء.

 وبهذه النتيجة إرتفع رصيد "الأهلي" إلى ستِ نقاط من أربع جولات.

 بينما توقف رصيد "توتي" عند النقطة  الرابعة من أربع مباريات.

 وفي الجولة الثانية: نجح "هلال الساحل" في إيقاف المتصدَّر "الخرطوم الوطني" بالفوز عليه بثلاثية مقابل هدفين.

 تقدم"هلال بورتسودان" بالهدف الأول عبر الغاني "مايكل" وعادل  لـ"الكوماندوز" اللاعب"عوض طلبه"، قبل أن يعود "الساحلي" لتسجيل هدفين  بأقدام "مجاهد عقيد" و"أمجد موبوتو"، وعاد "الوطني" لتقليص الفارق عبر  لاعبه "صبري العلمين" قبل نهاية اللقاء بدقائق قليلة.

 بفوزه اليوم إرتفع رصيد "البحَّارة" إلى تسع نقاط بالتساوي مع "الخرطوم  الوطني" في روليت المنافسة في انتظار ما ستسفر عنه بقية المباريات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التعويض.. عنوان مواجهات ختام الجولة الرابعة اليوم

  تُختَتَم اليوم السبت مباريات الإسبوع الرابع من بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز في نسخته الـ"26".

 ويسعى "الأهلي شندي" لتعويض خسارته في الجوله الماضية أمام "الخرطوم  الوطني" عندما ينازل "الشرطة القضارف" عصراً على "استاد الخرطوم".

  فيما يخطط "الشرطة القضارف" لتصحيح المسار بعد الهزيمة من "توتي الخرطوم" الصاعد حديثاً للدوري خلال الجولة السابقة.

 يدخل "نمور شندي" الجولة وفي رصيدهم ستِ نقاط جمعها الفريق من أربعة مباريات بقيادة المدرب "كمال الشغيل".

  فيما تدخل "الشرطة" الجولة وفي رصيدها نقطة واحدة من أربع جولات، بقيادة  المدرب "محمد الطيب" الشهير بـ"مورينهو" ويدرك الأخير أن الخسارة قد تعني  بنسبة كبيرة رحيله عن الفريق.

 وفي الجولة الثانية يبحث "مريخ الفاشر" عن استعادة نغمة الانتصارات من  جديد خلال لقائه بـ"الهلال كادوقلي" المُثقل بالجراح مساءاً على "ملعب  الخرطوم".

 يدخل "السلاطين" المباراة وفي رصيدهم أربع نقاط من أربع جولات؛ بينما  لـ"أسود الجبال" نقطتين، وسبق لإدارة "الأسود" تجديد الثقة في المدرب "جمال  تورنو".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* القنصل العام للسفارة زاره بمقر اقامته
 التش يبدأ مرحلة التأهيل اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كتب/ عوض الجيد الكباشي بدأ  مرحلة التأهيل الطبي على الفور بمستشفى اسبيتار ، بعد ان اجرى أحمد حامد  التش لاعب المنتخب ونجم نادي المريخ عملية جراحية ناجحة بمستشفى اسبيتار  وغادر اللاعب الى مقر اقامته بعد اجراء العملية  الجراحية الناجحة التي  أجريت له  بحمد الله ، وفق برتوكول التعاون بين الاتحاد القطري لكرة القدم  مع نظيره السوداني .
وحرص عدد كبير  من ابناء السودان بالدوحة على زيارة اللاعب والاطمئنان على  (حلوانى) الكرة السودانية وفق للاجراءات الاحترازية المتبعة في العاصمة  القطرية الدوحة والتزاما بكافة القوانين والعمل على التباعد للمساهمة في  عدم انتشار فايروس كورونا.
وسجل سعادة قنصل جمهورية السودان بقطر السيد محمد إسماعيل  أبو شرا .. الذي  استقبله  المستشار مجذوب مجذوب محمد رئيس الرابطة وعدد من أعضاء المكتب  التنفيذي وأعضاء الرابطة الى جانب على حامد ابوشعيره مدير مكتب بدر للطيران  ،  وقد نقل  القنصل للاعب تحيات سعادة السفير عبد الرحيم الصديق محمد سفير  جمهورية  السودان لدى دولة قطر وتمنياته له بعاجل  الشفاء .
وأشاد  القنصل بدور الاتحاد القطري لكرة القدم في علاج اللاعب .. مشيدا  بوقفة وتعاون  رابطة المريخ بدولةقطر  في المتابعة ، واعلن وقوف السفارة مع  اللاعب حتى اكتمال مراحل علاجه .
كما شكر المستشار مجذوب مجذوب محمد الاتحادين القطري والسوداني على  الاهتمام باللاعب وعلاجه بكبري المستشفيات المتخصصة في علاج الاصابات ، كما  شكر القنصل على الزيارة والاهتمام وأكد أن اللاعب سيجد الاهتمام الكبير من  الرابطة حتى انتهاء مراحل العلاج والتأهيل .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التازي الرئيس الفخري يقترح علي مجلس المريخ التفاوض مع جميع اللاعبين مطلقي الصراح في مقدمتهم هداف أفريقيا سيف تيري
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*¶الدولي السوداني سيف تيري صاحب افضل هدف في بطولة افريقيا للمحليين نسختي 2018و2016 حسب الموقع الرسمي للكاف… 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أوكلاند ينسحب من مونديال الأندية
كووورة




أوكلاند سيتي
أعلن  الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم، انسحاب أوكلاند سيتي النيوزيلندي بطل  أوقيانوسيا بشكل رسمي، من خوض بطولة كأس العالم للأندية التي تستضيفها قطر  في الفترة بين 1 إلى 11 فبراير/شباط المقبل.

وأكد الفيفا في بيان  رسمي، أنه رغم تبادل الاتصالات بين الاتحاد الدولي والنادي والاتحاد  النيوزيلندي والقاري في الأيام الأخيرة، إلا أن متطلبات سلطات نيوزيلندا  فيما يتعلق بالعزل والحجر الصحي، تتجاوز اختصاص الفيفا.

وأكد الفيفا  أنه سيتم تنفيذ بروتوكول طبي وأمني شامل مع السلطات القطرية، لتوفير  الضمانات لحماية صحة وسلامة جميع المشاركين في المسابقة.

وأشار الفيفا إلى أن الدحيل القطري تأهل مباشرة للدور الثاني للبطولة بعد انسحاب أوكلاند، وسيبقى شكل المنافسة بلا تغيير.

وتجرى قرعة تحديد المواجهات المباشرة في مدينة زيورخ السويسرية يوم 19 يناير/كانون ثان الجاري.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#سبورتاق  | متابعات | يترقَّب الوسط الرياضي قرار "لجنة المسابقات" خلال اجتماعها  اليوم السبت؛ حول شكوى "المريخ" و"الوادي نيالا" ضد "الهلال كادوقلي"؛  وشكوى "حي العرب" ضد "الهلال العاصمي".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺑﺎﻧﻲ: ﺇﻏﻼﻕ ﺃﺑﻮﺍﺏ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺳﻴﺘﻢ ﻣﻊ ﺻﺎﻓﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ





ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ


#ووااوواا
ﻗﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺑﺎﻧﻲ ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ SFA – ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻈﻤﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺎﺕ – ﺇﻥ ﺃﺑﻮﺍﺏ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺳﻴﺘﻢ ﺇﻏﻼﻗﻬﺎ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻣﻊ ﺻﺎﻓﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﻭﻟﻦ ﻳﺘﻢ ﻓﺘﺤﻬﺎ ﺍﻻ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ، ﻭﺷﺪﺩ ﺑﺎﻧﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺿﺮﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻻﻟﺘﺰﺍﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺣﻤﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﺎﻗﺎﺕ ﺍﺩﺍﺭﻳﻴﻦ ﻭﺇﻋﻼﻣﻴﻴﻦ، ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﻷﺟﻞ ﻓﺮﺽ ﺍﻻﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ .. ﻭﺷﻜﺮ ﺑﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻔﻬﻢ ﺩﻭﺍﻋﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﺪﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ ﺑﺄﻣﺮ ﺟﺎﺋﺤﺔ ﻛﺮﻭﻧﺎ ..

ﻭﻣﺆﻛﺪﺍ ﺇﻋﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻞ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺣﺪﺙ ﺍﻟﺸﻜﻮﻯ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ، ﻭﺃﺑﺎﻥ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻈﻴﻢ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻋﺎﻡ ﺟﻴﺪ ﻭﺍﻻﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻟﺒﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻤﻰ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻬﻼﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ 2021-2020 ﻡ..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من السبت الى السبت





كمال حامد


تقاسيم تقاسيم تقاسيم
** عجبت لقرار لجنة الاستئنافات باتحاد الكرة، لإقرارها بأنها ليست الجهة المختصة، و لو كان هذا قرارها قبل شهور و أسابيع حين تسلمت طعنا من نادي المريخ، لكان ذلك مقبولا و لكنها نظرت الطعن، و قبلته شكلا، و أجلت ثم أجلت ثم أجلت لتكتشف انه ليس من اختصاصها، أمر غير مقبول من لجنة يقف على رأسها رجلا العدالة و التقوى، الدكتور عبد العزيز سيداحمد و مولانا محمد الحسن الرضى.
 **قرارات اللجنة و اتحاد شداد، و هم يحرمون شباب اللاعبين من مشاركة ناديهم لأسابيع و شهور، يقدح في النظرة التربوية للاتحاد، لأنه نفس الاتحاد الذي نشر عن رئيسه انه اقسم الا يشارك نجم السودان و المريخ الأوحد بكرى المدينة مع منتخب الوطن، في حياته، و لم ينشر نفى لهذا الأمر الجلل.
 ** اتصل بي هاتفيا لأول مرة الفنان صديق متولي، معلقا على ما كتبته الأسبوع الماضي حول أدائه اغنية يا قائد الأسطول، بصورة طيبة لكنه اتخذ أوضاعا مختلفة، أحدها مستلقيا على النجيلة و ذكرت أن هذا يخصم منه، يبدو أنه غضب لأن أحدا نقل له شيئا اخر، افهمته أن كل ما كتبته لا يزيد من ثمان كلمات، أظهر رضا، و ليته يواصل في أداء الأغنيات الخالدة، و بإخراج جميل لأن هذا هو التطور الحقيقي المطلوب للمنافسة.
 ** السودان و تاريخه الرياضي، و العمل الإداري و المصرفي في بلادنا، مقبل على مشروع توثيقي كبير للراحل رئيس الرؤساء السيد مهدي الفكي الذي شرفه الله بأن يدفن في البقيع مع الصحابة و أمهات المؤمنين، كما تشرفت به المصارف، و علاقات السودان مع البنك الدولي و صندوق النقد و رئاسة نادي المريخ و حياة اجتماعية واسعة، هذا التوثيق ستطلع به جهات داخلية و خارجية قد يرى النور في ذكراه الرابعة عشر في ٢٠٢١/٧/١٥م أن شاء الله.
 ** جيشنا الباسل كالعهد به، شمر ساعد الجد، و حرر الأراضي المغتصبة في حدودنا الشرقية وحرسها، و انتفض الشعب مساندا بكل فئاته، و زار القائد العام و هيئة القيادة الخطوط الأمامية، و لكن لا يزال بعضنا يسأل عن ملكية شركات الجيش، و يجري التحقيقات المؤجلة منذ سنة و نصف، الان مع القيادة العسكرية، حول جريمة فض الاعتصام و ليت رئيس الوزراء يفكر أو يحدد موعدا لزيارة القوات.
 ** العاملون و المتعاملون مع صناعة الأسمنت، تحدثوا في مؤتمر صحفي خارج سونا، عن أزمة متوقعة، و كشفوا عن كثير، وقفت على معلومة بأن مصر أنشأت مصنعا للأسمنت في قنا بالصعيد من أجل تصدير إنتاجه للسودان، و ان الأسمنت المصري أقل جودة من السوداني، و لا يصلح الا للبياض و الأعمال الخفيفة، اما اسمنت قواعد التسليح، فليس لها إلا انتاجنا، و لم استخدم في إنشاء دأرى القديمة و الجديدة الا باسمنت عطبرة لجودته، و لانه من أوائل المصانع في أفريقيا و المنطقة العربية.
 ** تأسست شركة أسمنت بورتلاند عطبرة عام ١٩٢٥م و كان هذا اسمها المتداول في الداخل الخارج، ثم صارت شركةاسمنت عطبرة، و بعد مايو و المصادرة عام ١٩٧٠م سموها (ماسبيو) إشارة للحرفين الأولين من ثورآت مايو سبتمبر يوليو، رحمهم الله و رحم نميري و عبد الناصر و القذافي و رحم سياسات المصادرة الغبية.
 ** اهني الزميلة الأستاذة لينا يعقوب، لاختيارها مديرة لمكتب قناتي العربية و الحدث بالخرطوم، وذلك لنجاحها و اسلوبها الاحترافي في الكتابة، و نتجاور معا في الصفحة الأخيرة بهذه الصحيفة، و الاحظ غيابها مؤخرا، اتمنى الا يكون المانع التكليف الأخير، و اعلم صعوبة مراسلة الكيانات الإعلامية الكبيرة، من واقع خبرتي لثلاث و خمسين عاما مراسلا و مديرا لمكاتب ال BBC و صحيفتي الشرق الأوسط و الحياة اللندنيتين.
 ** ليس غريبا أن يظهر الرئيس المحبوب جمال الوالي في نصف نهائي بطولة كأس العرب في المغرب، و قد يكون الغريب غيابه عن التظاهرات الرياضية الكبيرة، لأنه الوحيد الذي أعاد بلادنا لعصر الريادة، فقد استضاف بنجاح لا مثيل له اليوبيل الذهبي للاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم ٢٠٠٧م و مباراة القرن بين الجزائر و مصر عام ٢٠١٠م، و استضاف فريق بأيرن ميونيخ و غيره و كمان في الخارج للعب مع عشقه المريخ ، الذي نافس كبريات الأندية المصرية و الخليجية و كسب أشهر النجوم وقتها، جمال الوالي غادر السودان (قرفان) و لكن موقعه لا يزال شاغرا.
 ** َمرت كما تمر غيرها، ذكرى رحيل شريف هذه الأمة حسين الهندي و الكل مشغول بالمحاصصات و التوزير، حتى كمية الأحزاب السبعة، التي تحمل اسم (الاتحادي) ، و لولا الشريف لضاع هذا الاسم بعد رحيل الزعيمين الكبيرين مولانا السيد علي الميرغني عام ١٩٦٧م،و إسماعيل الأزهري عام ١٩٦٩م، فقد عاش له و مات بسببه الشريف، وجد الحزب نفسه بعد انتفاضة ١٩٨٥م، بدون كل أعضاء مكتبه السياسي بسبب الوفاة، و كان آخرهم المرحوم عبد الماجد ابوحسبو الذي توفي صبيحة يوم الثورة ٦ أبريل.
 ** بدلا من تخصيص عمود (اهلا و مهلا أيها ألموت الحلقة ١٥) نترحم على من فقدناهم هذا الأسبوع و أبرزهم الزميل الاكثرنا طيبة الفني الإذاعي جون ورقة، و كنا نعتبره علامة بارزة للأخوة بين الشمال و الجنوب، مات مولانا النائب العام الأسبق زكي عبد الرحمن، و مات الاقتصادي الكبير ابن المغاوير التيجاني سعيد داوود، و مات ابن عطبرة الشاب عاطف خضر عمسيب، و مات الدكتور عبد الحميد السيسي رحمهم الله جميعا و رحمنا و إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهبوط إلى "درجة أدنى" يهدد "المريخ" بسبب الروماني
post
علم #سبورتاق أن غرفة فض النزاعات بالإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا"، ستخاطب "المريخ" خلال أيام قليلة بشأن مستحقات مدرب الأحمال الروماني "بوريس ماريوس" الذي عمل لعِدة أشهر في "القلعة الحمراء" بين "2018" و"2019".

وكان المدرب الروماني قد دفع بشكوى لـ"فيفا"، مطالباً "المريخ" بمبلغ يصل إلى "26" ألف دولار، عبارة عن رواتب خمسة أشهر وحوافز تحقيق بطولات محلية و بلوغ نصف نهائي كأس الأندية العربية الأبطال، والشرط الجزائي المترتب على فسخ العقد.

وتوصل المريخ و "ماريوس" لإتفاق تسوية في اكتوبر من العام المنصرم بحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، تم بموجبه تخفيض المبلغ إلى "9" ألف دولار تُسدد على ثلاث دفعات بداية من منتصف اكتوبر "2020".

وقال "ماريوس" في حديث لـ#سبورتاق، ان رئيس المريخ "آدم سوداكال" أخلّ بالإتفاق وقدّم له عشرات الأعذار؛ الأمر الذي اضطُره لتحريك شكواه مجدداً في "فيفا".

وكان "فيفا" أوقع عقوبة مشروطة على المريخ في ديسمبر الفائت، بالحرمان من تسجيل اللاعبين لثلاث فترات إنتقال بسبب مستحقات اللاعب البرازيلي "ماركوس دوسانتوس"، البالغة "24" ألف دولار، وأمهل "فيفا"، نادي المريخ "45" يوماً لإيداع المبلغ في الحساب البنكي الخاص باللاعب.

وكشفت متابعات #سبورتاق أن المريخ بات مُهدداً بعقوبة مشددة خلال الفترة المقبلة يمكن أن تصل للهبوط إلى درجة أدني، بسبب إخلاله المتكرر بالشروط التعاقدية مع اللاعبين والمدربين خلال السنوات الأخيرة، مع إشارة الفيفا في خطاب العقوبة الأخيرة التي تعرض لها النادي بشأن مستحقات اللاعب البرازيلي "ماركوس" أن المريخ استوفى أقصى عقوبة في عقوبات المنع من التعاقدات وهي ثلاث فترات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
 بن قابلية إسم مميز هل يصطدم بمزاجية سوداكال

â–،  الكثير من القرارات خلال عهد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ المنتخب أو المنتهية فترته برئاسة آدم سوداكال شابتها الكثير من الفوضوية واللامبالاة في إتخاذها والتي أضرت بمصلحة المريخ كثيراً.

â–،  سوداكال ظل يغيّر الأجهزة الفنية كيفما اتفق حتى وصل الرقم إلى (عشرة) مدربين خلال ثلاثة أعوام مع العلم أن بعض الأسماء الفنّية لم تدم مع المريخ سوى لبضعة أشهر فقط.

â–،  الرقم المذكور لم يأت من فراغ بل بسبب (مزاجية) سوداكال في التعامل مع تلك الأسماء التي رحل معظمها بسبب عدم الإيفاء بالحقوق وبعد المعاناة في الحصول على أبسط مقومات العمل الفني بنادي كبير كالمريخ.

â–،  عندما يقدّم لك جهاز فني مثل التونسي (جمال خشارم) والمعد البدني (توماس موير) عشر مباريات مضغوطة بلياقة بدنية عالية في فترة وجيزة واداء مميز ويثمر العمل المذكور عن تحقيق المريخ لبطولة الدوري.

â–،  فإن المنطق والعقل يقولان أن المحاظفة على إستمرارية الجهاز الفني يجب أن تكون من أولويات الإدارة للموسم الجديد.

â–،  ولكن كالعادة لجأ سوداكال إلى مزاجيته المعهودة ولم يف خشارم وموير حقهما حتى رفضا المواصلة ورحلا وبعدها حاول سوداكال إعادة موير فرفض الأخير بسبب متأخراته طرف نادي المريخ التي طالب بتسويتها قبل العودة ورفض سوداكال الأمر دون شك.

â–،  لعب المريخ بدون معد بدني في (سبع) مباريات رسمية منها أربع مباريات على الصعيد الإفريقي وثلاث مباريات ببطولة الدوري الممتاز وهو أمر يؤكّد على لامبالاة سوداكال في تدعيم الجهاز الفني للفريق خلال أخطر ملف للأحمر وهو المباريات الإقصائية لدوري أبطال إفريقيا.

â–،  الجديد الآن هو التعاقد مع المعد البدني صاحب الإسم المعروف (أحمد بن قابلية) الجزائري الأصل والذي يحمل الجنسية الفرنسية.

â–،  بن قابلية عمل في عدد من الأندية بفرنسا والإمارات والجزائر والسعودية وقطر وكان ضمن طاقم عالمي بأكاديمية اسباير بقطر للإشراف على تكوين عدد من المنتخبات السنية حيث قضى الرجل بدول الخليج (تسع) سنوات بالتمام والكمال.

â–،  وهذا يعني أن بن قابلية وبحكم عمله بأكاديمية اسباير بقطر وقف على حجم الإمكانيات المهولة بدول  الخليج ومدى التأسيس الإحترافي بتلك الدول وبالتأكيد سيصطدم الرجل بواقع أليم في السودان مقارنة بتجربته الخليجية والفرنسية عندما كان الرجل يعمل بعاصمة الأنوار.

â–،  لذلك كان من الأفضل أن يُعيد سوداكال الألماني (موير) الذي اعتاد على الأجواء السودانية وحقق نجاحاً مقدّراً بعمله بدلاً من خوض مغامرة جديدة مع المعد البدني (بن قابلية) لأنه لن يصبر دون شك على طريقة سوداكال الإدارية بل أنه سيتفاجأ أصلاً بالعديد من الفوارق بين تجربته السابقة ومغامرته الجديدة.

â–،  نتمنى أن يواصل الرجل عمله بالمريخ حتى نهاية الموسم ولكن طريقة سوداكال المزاجية ولامبالاته المقيتة خصمت الكثير من رصيد المريخ الفني التراكمي بسبب عدم مواصلة أي جهاز فني لفترة طويلة في الإشراف على لاعبي المريخ.

â–،  إن لم يتخلى سوداكال عن تلك الطريقة في التعامل مع المدربين والمحترفين وحتى اللاعبين الوطنيين فسيرحل بن قابلية في القريب العاجل وربما لحق به الفرنسي جوميز ووقتها سيبدأ المريخ فصلاً جديداً من فصول ترتيب الأوراق الفنية في توقيت خطير للغاية.

â–،  يخوض المريخ مواجهة مهمة للغاية عصر اليوم أمام الأمل عطبرة في الجولة الرابعة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ونتمنى أن يحقق المريخ الفوز لينفرد بصدارة الترتيب بعد أن (فرمل) هلال الساحل الخرطوم الوطني بالأمس.

â–،  المريخ واجه الأمل قبل مباراة اليوم (30) مرة كسب منها (22) مباراة وتعادل في (خمس) وخسر (ثلاث) مباريات منذ صعود الأمل في (2004).

â–،  أحرز رماة المريخ واحد وستون هدفاً بينما سجّل لاعبو الأمل سبعة عشر هدفاً في شباك الأحمر.

â–،  مباراة الأمل تعتبر بمثابة الإنطلاقة لترتيب الأوراق الفنية بالأحمر قبل إنطلاقة مشوار الفريق بمرحلة المجموعات.

â–،  خسر الإتحاد وتعادل الأهلي والهلال وفاز النصر في الدوري السعودي للمحترفين.

â–،  لا زلت عند رهاني السابق (النصر سينافس على لقب البطولة) رغم البداية السيئة.

â–،  تابعت المباريات الثلاث في ذات التوقيت (الهلال والأهلي) (الهلال وهلال الأبيّض) (هلال الساحل والخرطوم الوطني).

â–،  كلاسيكو الهلال والأهلي سحب البساط دون شك ولكن مباراة الخرطوم الوطني وهلال الساحل كانت مثيرة للغاية أما مباراة هلالي التبلدي وأمدرمان فجاءت (ناعسة).

â–،  للأسف نفتقر للبنى التحتية الجاذبة التي تعكس مهارات اللاعب السوداني.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: غداً قمة الليفر والمانيو.
*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*ياشباب ماتثبتوا علي حاجة واحدة مباراة المريخ مرة تكتبوا الساعة 3 ومرة الساعة 4:45 ومرة السعة 7 احترنا
*

----------


## Mars1

*


*

----------

